# Su-37 in progress



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

I've been working on this for over a month now, but it's finally progressing:

Picture 1
Picture 2
Picture 3

I had to add a plug between the cockpit and wings to make a gap between wings and canards. I'm also going to have a copy made of the Airfix Su-27 canopy, since the Zvezda kit's version is pretty bad. Comments?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good luck! Zvezda kits always give me headaches. It's like, they're 90% good, and then there's this 10% where parts just! don't! fit! that makes me want to scream.


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Thanks. You're not far off. The wing joints were a pain, although it's now fully together (more or less). It's actually an old Nakotne kit, with raised panel lines. I'm going to have to scribe all the lines after I've cleaned it up. Overall, the shapes aren't that great, but proportions seem fine. The rounded tops to the engines on the rear fuselage are too bulbous, so they've had to be flattened a bit without breaking through the plastic. The intakes have also had to be lengthened since I lengthened the fuselage, and the blisters inside where the wheels rest in their retracted position are too rounded. I've had to flatten those out, though at least it has nice compressor faces.

It's not as good as Zvezda's other kits. I have their MiG-31 and Su-47, and have built their _Kursk_. They're not bad kits, really. My only gripes have been with fit and some awkward panel lines, especially on the _Kursk_.

Their MiG-31 makes me wish they'd put out a MiG-25 to complement it.


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

I guess I forgot this thread. Here are some new photos:

1
2


Since the photos were taken, I've added the slats and flaperons, plus a little putty in the seams to clean them up. Next I'll add the muzzle for the 30mm gun, and maybe a little rescribing before I go back and repaint the cockpit so I can install the pilot, seat and canopy.


----------



## VeNoM (Aug 21, 2006)

Excellent work!
The Su-37 is one of my favourite aircraft ever. Look forward to seein your end result.


----------

